# [V / T] Dirt - Showdown (Steam-Code)



## Jay-Py (2. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe oder tausche hier zwei (natürlich nicht eingelöste!) Steam-Codes für das Rennspiel "Dirt Showdown".

Beide Codes lagen meinem neuen Prozessor bzw. meiner neuen Grafikkarte bei, aber ich kann mit Rennspielen nichts anfangen. Bin eher der Action- und Shooter-Typ.

Preislich hatte ich an 10€ je Code gedacht. 
Der Code würde nach Bezahlung (Überweisung) per E-Mail verschickt.

Natürlich würde ich auch gegen einen anderen Steam-Code oder ein neues Spiel aus dem Bereich Action/Shooter tauschen.


----------



## Jay-Py (8. September 2012)

So, ein Code ist noch zu haben.


----------



## Jay-Py (18. September 2012)

@Admin

Thread kann geschlossen werden, alle Codes sind weg.


----------



## Crysisheld (19. September 2012)

und closed


----------

